# Brightwell OrganitR reviews



## Bushkill

It seems like this product has been in the Brightwell catalog for about 4 years now, but I can't find a single bit of info on how well it's performed for people who've tried it. I would've thought a lot of people who were squeemish about regening Purigen in bleach would've at least given this a shot.

Anyone used it and care to share their experience / thoughts?


----------



## peachii

Contact Phil Edwards to ask about it, I know he works for them and is testing out all their products on his home tanks as an experiment for himself to see how they do.

Have to agree, I've never heard of it, but just now, reading about it unsure why it's not more heavily used and Purigen is all the rage.

Maybe Brightwell needs a better advertising department.


----------



## Bushkill

Thanks peachii, I sent him a PM.

It really is a bit of a head-scratcher to me.

I'll be giving it a shot soon. Way more that the bleaching routine, I really hate the tiny Purigen beads. I've put them in to the wrong mesh bag more than once.


----------



## Bushkill

Well, got less of a response to my PM than there was to this thread.

I'll just give it a go.


----------



## xev11

I asked him about it and several other products some time ago. Basically what he said that it absorbs/reduces organics in the water similar to purigen. But the recycling process is different as it does not need bleach to regenerate. 

But let us know how it works out for you. I am very interested in the product myself.


----------



## Bushkill

xev11 said:


> I asked him about it and several other products some time ago. Basically what he said that it absorbs/reduces organics in the water similar to purigen. But the recycling process is different as it does not need bleach to regenerate.
> 
> But let us know how it works out for you. I am very interested in the product myself.


Will do. It just arrived Friday and I should have time to get it in a filter or two tomorrow.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Brightwell doesn't have nearly the advertizing or name recognition that Seachem does- particularly not internationally lol

I only recently heard of this product and am super curious (I love Purigen), so please keep us updated!


----------



## Bushkill

lauraleellbp said:


> Brightwell doesn't have nearly the advertizing or name recognition that Seachem does- particularly not internationally lol
> 
> I only recently heard of this product and am super curious (I love Purigen), so please keep us updated!


In digging around, that's exactly what I found. In a nutshell, Seachem is the "gorilla in the room". And most retail outlets for these items are reluctant to switch or offer anything new.


----------



## Bushkill

Well, I finally got around to ordering some and it arrived yesterday.

It wasn't exactly what I was hoping for when I opened the container. The beads are just a hair bigger than Purigen. That makes it still a bit of a PITA to find a media bag with a mesh small enough to contain it. At least Brightwell specifies a 150 micron bag, where Purigen is even smaller, but you won't find the specific mesh size needed.

But what really bummed me is the recommendation to use it in a fluidized bed reactor. I must've sold off at least 4 reactors WITH PUMPS when I tore down all my SW settups. The palm of my hand was planted firmly on my forehead when I read that.

So I'm off to find 150 micron bags.


----------



## lauraleellbp

I'm sure it would be *most* efficient in a fluidized reactor... wonder if being in a filter bag will cut down that effectiveness enough to become a problem?

I run the 100mL bags of Purigen in my canisters, and they'll be brown all the way through the bag when I go to recharge them... which I take as evidence that the water does penetrate the bags to be effectively filtered.


----------



## Bushkill

lauraleellbp said:


> I'm sure it would be *most* efficient in a fluidized reactor... wonder if being in a filter bag will cut down that effectiveness enough to become a problem?
> 
> I run the 100mL bags of Purigen in my canisters, and they'll be brown all the way through the bag when I go to recharge them... which I take as evidence that the water does penetrate the bags to be effectively filtered.


I was thinking along the same lines really. I run Purigen in some box filters. But since it's a bear to find bags that will retain it. I pour the Puirgen down the long side of the bag and roll the bag up around it. Ends up looking like a 6 in long tube and wrap it around the lift tube. That seems to keep it in place and allows for a bit more surface area. The Brightwell product isn't much bigger than Purigen and honestly, the few sources I've found for it price it almost as high, though I haven't done the math on that.

Here's the real bummer with OrganitR. The beads are brown. The only way you know it's exhausted is to test Phosphates. Purigen turns brown as many know, and that's a big difference in convenience. Running 24 tanks makes convenience a big thing in my house.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Bushkill said:


> Here's the real bummer with OrganitR. The beads are brown. The only way you know it's exhausted is to test Phosphates. Purigen turns brown as many know, and that's a big difference in convenience. Running 24 tanks makes convenience a big thing in my house.


Yeah that's a HUGE inconvenience. Especially since reliable phosphate test kits aren't terribly cheap.


----------



## Bushkill

Not to mention NOT easy to use and probably even less accurate.

Hanna makes a pretty simple "checker". Essentially a colorimeter that at least takes the guess work out of trying to match a color to a chart. Still a test, but faster. But not cheap.

http://www.marinedepot.com/Hanna_In...ums-Hanna_Instruments-HN1181-FITEMOID-vi.html

And I'm not 100% certain it works in FW.


----------



## lauraleellbp

I'm on a swimming pool forum and I just looked and they recommend this phosphate kit:

Amazon.com : TAYLOR TECHNOLOGIES INC K-1106 TEST KIT PHOSPHATE : Swimming Pool Liquid Test Kits : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Actually doesn't look terribly expensive.

I use the big Taylor kit (doesn't include this phosphate test) to monitor the rest of my pool parameters. (If anyone actually buys this, totally ignore all the instructions that come with Taylor kits and watch the Taylor YouTube videos to actually figure out how to perform and read the tests. The written instructions are HORRIBLE for the kit I have, and I'm guessing the phosphate kit probably isn't any better.)


Personally- I'll probably stick with Purigen rather than having to go through the trouble, though.


----------



## peachii

> Running 24 tanks makes convenience a big thing in my house.


Guess this answers the question of why this product isn't a household name afterall.

Thanks for being the guinea pig for us.


----------



## PEdwards

Heya Bushkill,

Sorry about not responding to your PM, life hit me pretty hard a few years ago and I took some time off from forums. While I no longer work for Brightwell, I'll be happy to answer questions you have, if you still have any, about OrganitR. I'm in the middle of setting up a new system and am using what I have left over to deal with DOC. I'm personally running it in a CPR Nano Tumbler in the sump. Fluidizing it IS the best way to use it, just like any resin, but it will do well in a bag too. 

One thing I will say is the NaCl thing is a way to get around recommending bleach to regen. The concentration of NaCl recommended puts a lot of chloride in the water and it's in effect bleaching/oxidizing bound organics on the resin. 

Personally, I've switched to AquaVitro Purfiltrum in the nano reef and will be using it in the plant system once I've used up the Organit.

Cheers,
Phil


----------

